# Anyone seen this before?



## ccanady1583 (Apr 20, 2014)

So *** had my tank setup for about 2 months now and finally got all the fish I wanted. (A mix of milomo, kennyi, bumblebee, and auratus) There are only 7 total. All of them seemed to be fine until around a week ago when they all started hanging out in the same area of the tank. They all stay on the bottom in the corner and just lay on the sand (on their belly). And to top it, I noticed yesterday one of them has developed some sort of white mold looking stuff all over it. So far its the only one in the tank who has this problem but I feel like if I dont fix it, im gonna have more problems with other fish too.

My tank is a 60 Gallon and all the chemical levels are perfect and was cycled for a month prior to putting in fish.

Im also attaching pictures of my tank and where they hang out...also some closeup pics of the weird mold stuff.

Any help would be great! Thanks guys!

http://s1359.photobucket.com/user/Chris_Canady/media/IMG_1651_zpsd97edb34.jpg.html
http://s1359.photobucket.com/user/Chris_Canady/media/IMG_1650_zps397c70c7.jpg.html
http://s1359.photobucket.com/user/Chris_Canady/media/IMG_1660_zps20fea540.jpg.html
http://s1359.photobucket.com/user/Chris_Canady/media/IMG_1657_zps63f8333f.jpg.html
http://s1359.photobucket.com/user/Chris_Canady/media/IMG_1659_zpsbbef0d99.jpg.html


----------



## ccanady1583 (Apr 20, 2014)

Not really sure how to upload pictures....


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

Hi
Your tank looks beautiful.

A few questions: 
Have you tested your water recently and if so: what kind of a test kit did you use and what were the actual numbers for nitrite, ammonia and nitrate?

Do the fish get up off the bottom at feeding time? Are they still eating? And if they are eating: how much and how often do you feed them?

Does their behavior change in any way directly after a water change?

My advice for the moment: do a partial water change of 30% using a good quality dechlorinator and fast tthem for the next 24 hours.

What method did you use to cycle the tank?

Robin

As those fish mature it is likely they will not be compatible with each other


----------



## ccanady1583 (Apr 20, 2014)

Robin said:


> Hi
> Your tank looks beautiful.
> 
> A few questions:
> ...


I used about 30 goldfish to cycle the tank. I left them in for a month before removing them. Then after removing them, I waited 4 days to introduce my cichlids.

As for the kind of test kit, I use the 5 in 1 test kit (the strip you dip in the water) and everything is exactly normal according to http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/water_chemistry.php

I had been feeding them twice a day, once in the morning and again at night. But I haven't fed them for the past 12 hours. When I would feed them, they wouldnt move from the bottom at all. If the food would happen to catch a current by them, they may snatch some up, but thats it.

So for now, *** done about a 30% water change and started a melafix cycle for a week to see if that may fix the problem and fasting them for 24 hours. Its starting to look like its a fungus issue but hopefully this will fix it.


----------



## hisplaceresort1 (Mar 10, 2014)

If you find an effective treatment, please post what you did. I had a venustus die from what looked like something very similar. (although that doesn't prove it's the same thing, I realize). I tried 6 days of Melafix, and then Pimafix; he died on the third day of Pimafix, although there might have been contributing factors... good luck, and I hope he gets better.


----------



## ccanady1583 (Apr 20, 2014)

Will do! Today they look a little more excited than normal..but we will see how they turn out. They have moved from one side of the tank to the other..which doesnt sound like much difference, but they have been sitting on the bottom for the past 3 days in one corner...finally moving to the other seems like a big difference! I also fed them this morning and they all ate a little. The affected kennyi seems to be clearing up a little too!


----------



## 2wheelzfish (Apr 16, 2014)

What is the problem is there little white dots all over your fish and has it been shaking I would suggest turning yur heat up to about 84 and do a water change


----------



## hisplaceresort1 (Mar 10, 2014)

update?


----------



## ccanady1583 (Apr 20, 2014)

So Im still in the midst of figuring this sickness out. My kennyi finally croaked..he was eat up with whatever it was. I kept the cycle of Pimafix going for 7 days and did a water change today. They have seemed a little more excited the past few days but still sluggish. One of the milomos got the same stuff all over it but its almost cleared up. I believe the Kennyt was too far gone for the Pimafix to help. I think they should be good in a few days. I also put my heater in to raise the water temp..it was around 75F. I figured Id raise the temp to 80 and see how they do or if it will help.


----------



## hisplaceresort1 (Mar 10, 2014)

...raising the temp of my infected fish is one of the contributing factors that might have killed it... after reading the forum article on columnaris, I'm pretty convinced that's what my venustus had... hindsight is always 20/20, isn't it?
...which is my Pimafix and Melafix didn't cure it. (Columnaris looks fungal, but is apparently bacterial.) I needed some antibiotics, and never administered them. 
You might want to read the forum article on columnaris and see if you think it's possible that's what your fish might have. It it is, turn the temp down and do the antibiotics recommended... good luck!


----------



## ccanady1583 (Apr 20, 2014)

Thanks for the info! I will make sure I read about it. I think my tank is cured though!! After doing my last water change and filtering with a bit of carbon to remove anything left over from the meds, my fish exploded with energy!! Its a total night and day change betweeen now and a week ago. They zip around and follow me past the tank when I walk by..haha I love them! Anyway, thanks for all your help guys!


----------

